# Looking for a good trainer in TN or surrounding states



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

I am looking for a trainer in TN or surrounding states. Would even consider OH. I need someone that is good at retraining or working with problem horses. I had 120 days put on a mustang mare and she was doing "ok" but she is a bolter. She does ok for a couple rides then it's like she has a short circuit and just freaks out. I have done tons of ground work with her and she will get ok with something then I'll move on and when I go back to recap it's like she's never seen it before. She isn't retaining anything I teach her. I have done more ground work and desensitizing with her then any other horse I have ever owned. When you ride her she is ok for one or two rides then she freaks out and tries to bolt every move you make. I have done so much flexing with her so we can use a one rein stop but she won't give when she bolts. I am not too proud to admit that this is beyond my level and I need professional help. We don't want to give up on her and send her back to the holding facility but she is so unpredictable and there are so many other good broke horses out there. If anyone knows of anyone that can help me with her I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

*TN Trainer*



love2lope84 said:


> I am looking for a trainer in TN or surrounding states. Would even consider OH. I need someone that is good at retraining or working with problem horses. I had 120 days put on a mustang mare and she was doing "ok" but she is a bolter. She does ok for a couple rides then it's like she has a short circuit and just freaks out. I have done tons of ground work with her and she will get ok with something then I'll move on and when I go back to recap it's like she's never seen it before. She isn't retaining anything I teach her. I have done more ground work and desensitizing with her then any other horse I have ever owned. When you ride her she is ok for one or two rides then she freaks out and tries to bolt every move you make. I have done so much flexing with her so we can use a one rein stop but she won't give when she bolts. I am not too proud to admit that this is beyond my level and I need professional help. We don't want to give up on her and send her back to the holding facility but she is so unpredictable and there are so many other good broke horses out there. If anyone knows of anyone that can help me with her I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


Did you find a trainer in your area? I have met and seen her in action at two clinics and would recommend her to you:
Jan Naetzker
Allardt, TN
716-338-6772


----------



## PrincessButtercup (Jul 18, 2015)

My trainer works with a lot of problem horses. I think she might be able to help you.
Her name is Karen Bielecki and she's in Eagleville, TN


----------

